# pic of my Nissan Sunny! wat ya tink?



## Green_machine133 (Dec 25, 2006)

:newbie:


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

that color is ryce


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i like it.......but that's a primera


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i meant to say it's a pulsar


----------



## Green_machine133 (Dec 25, 2006)

nah bhoy its only a 1.4 twincam 16 valve!!!!
wish it was a pulsar!!! my brother has 1 sittin at 450+bhp!!!
lethal quick!! i was wantin too know does a 1.6 vzr engine fit straight into the 1.4 engine bay???
thanks!!!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

never heard of a 1.4l nissan....but then again i don't know it all


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

Can't really say what I think.. only one shot.. looks good, but what about some more.. engine/side/rear/ interior/etc.. looks tricked out, why only put up one.. want to see more..

_BTW i'm a lil skeptical about it being a "sunny" also.._


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ok ok ok ....so it is a sunny. my bad...


----------

